# 2005 25Rss For Sale $13,000



## Rocky25 (May 26, 2009)

2005 Outback 25Rss For sale. Located in Elk River, MN. We love this trailer, but would like to upgrade to a larger one.

Extras include Dual 6V batteries, W/D Hitch, Friction Sway Control, 15" lcd tv, screen room, and cover. Everything you need for camping included....Except maybe the food!

Details from Keystone are here

$13,000


----------



## Rocky25 (May 26, 2009)

Added pics...


----------



## Rocky25 (May 26, 2009)

I'll throw in a generator.....


----------

